# Sunglasses for small noses/asian noses!!



## MisaMayah (May 3, 2009)

Im trying to find sunglasses that fit my itty bitty nose!

I've got a typical Filipino 'flat' nose, i dont have a pointy bridge where normal sunglasses would sit nicely =( I love my nose but it's so hard to find a pair of stunnas for the summer!!

Mind you I live in London but id love to know where any fellow small nose people get their shades!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whilst I was vacating in the US last Christmas, my fiance got me a pair for $5 they've fitted the best!! I wish i got a couple more.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2009)

Hmm, good luck with this! It's interesting what kind of market there is out there for different items.

If I see any I'll let you know... but maybe you can try the teen/preteen sections of nicer department stores? That way you can get something tailored down in size a bit and still fashionable. Or try petite only websites and clothing stores?


----------



## darkishstar (May 11, 2009)

For sunglasses, you have to get the ones with the two plastic things that are attached to the metal you know what I mean? They actually reach your nose then. If you get straight up plastic ones, they probably will float in front of the bridge of your nose.


----------

